# Help pick a program



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm relatively new to cycling and have been doing so for about two years. I've think I have the base miles under my belt because while in season I was doing around 100 mi per week. I've got a good bike (CAAD 9) and fit. I need help putting my time in the saddle to good use. Almost all of my riding has been by myself with no plan..

I commute 10 miles each way to work 4-5 days a week, and recently started a longer ride (50-60) during the weekend. So thats 80-100 mi during the week plus whatever I do on the weekend.

Any suggestions on training routines I can do during the week. I have no friends that ride to get advice from so I turn to you all. 

The terrain to work is almost too flat, and its a paved bike trail with no cars. 

Thanks


----------



## overgeared (Mar 22, 2011)

why do you want training routines? a silly question, perhaps, but what do you want to train for, what are your objectives?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going to assume your goal is to race and have good results in Cat 4/5 or Masters. In my opinion you have two general options,

1. Focus on building a large base before transitioning into heavy interval work. This will take more time commitment but is probably more effective at getting you fast in 6 months. Initially your anaerobic ability (speed while digging into the red) will not be as great as you build your aerobic ability (speed while not digging into the red). After about 4 months, then you'd want to start doing intervals to increase your anaerobic ability and bring it all together. You can vary these lengths based on when you want to "peak" for a certain race, but I would do no less than 3 months of base. Once you've "peaked" after a 2-3 months of anaerobic work, I'd recommend restarting this process over again but with more anaerobic work scattered in than before.

2. Skip building a large base and go straight into intervals. This is not necessarily easier but will take less time commitment. You will become faster quicker initially, but plateau out more than the above option because your aerobic ability will be underdeveloped.

For building a base (option 1), keep doing your commute and add either two 40 mile rides on the weekend or one 60 mile ride. Increase the mileage each week by 10% for the next 4 months (or however long you want) until you need to back off or just don't have the time. If you feel like you can do more mileage, do it. Ride at a low to moderate pace, if you have a HR monitor this would be 65-75% of your max HR. Going anaerobic occasionally during these rides (80%+ max HR) is fine but keep it brief and to a minimum. On top of this, try to a total of 20-40 minutes of anaerobic work per week - you can count any brief anaerobic work from your other rides if you want but I'd recommend one single 20 hard minute effort such as a TT around your house during the weekday. When you work on anaerobic stuff, you want to go fairly hard and keep your HR preferably around 90% of max. Doing "kind of hard" anaerobic efforts are not as effective as "very hard" efforts.

For focusing on interval work (option 2), pick two days that are one day apart from each other during the weekday and do sets of intervals totaling 40 minutes at an average HR of 85-90% max HR. Mix the interval durations up each week, for example one day you can do 2x20 minutes, 4x10 minutes, 1x20 2x5 1x10 etc. I suggest standing up periodically throughout each interval every few minutes to overload your cardio and simulate race conditions. You can do these sets back to back with a few minutes of recovery inbetween or spread them out throughout the day. Keep doing your commute to work, and the morning after doing these sets go extra easy during your commute and use it as a recovery ride (<55% max HR). On the weekends find a group ride that you feel will be faster than you and outside your comfort zone. On these days try to keep up and when it starts to become easy, pull! Ride them hard and treat each hard effort as though you were in the middle of a race... but always be courteous and respectful to the other riders.


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

Good question which I should have mentioned.

Pretty much just to increase my average speed, which to work is only in the 14's. On the weekends over longer distances and without stop signs etc it can get up to 17 but not higher.* So just to be able to ride faster longer over shorter distances (10-15 mi).* 

Sometimes I'll get past by a faster rider and try to keep up with him and will be able to for IDK 4-5 miles then get dropped and will be spent. The only people that pass me are those that look the part, their legs are shredded etc, and I can't keep up with any of them.

I'm just looking to take my riding to the next level where I can hang with legit riders on the road and during organized rides.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I've only been doing this a couple of years myself and I am more into the endurance ride training. 

But I was recommended Chris Carmichael's Time Crunched Cyclist. 

Been too time crunched to get through the whole thing but it's pretty good. 

As to the poster with all the plans. These sound great but where does everyone find the time?

Maybe just too old but I get up at 4:30 3 or 4 times per week and do 1 1/2 on the trainer with some or a lot of intervals depending on the day and how I feel. Then a long ride on the weekends. Currently rebuilding this after a crash so not that long but it is still hard to find that time with work and family. 

Not to hijack the thread but I would just be curious how some of you guys do it.


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

I've already established my base so i'm going to go with option two. It sounds intense, which is why I havent gotten faster- because I havent been putting out hard enough.

I have a heartrate monitor/cadence so I'll try to do it right. I'll try it out on my morning commute which is the best time to ride because traffic is not so insane.

Thanks


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

You think you have established your base 

It takes time to develop a good base, time and lots of miles...


----------

